# Using aged native wood



## Ian61 (26 Mar 2021)

Hello. Does anyone have any thoughts on using dead wood /old tree stumps found in local countryside? I am currently soaking several pieces from trees that died and fell years ago. Likely oak


----------



## Maf 2500 (27 Mar 2021)

Oak will be perfect and last a long time. Most, if not all, species will be fine if old enough and soaked enough, but oak is one of the best. (Generally hardwoods are safe and resinous softwoods can be a bit dodgy.)


----------



## Ian61 (27 Mar 2021)

Thanks Maf2500.


----------

